# Screwdriver Request



## wolftat (Mar 5, 2010)

A friend of mine asked if I could make him a screwdriver, so I figured why not. He came by to pick it up and when he saw it, he asked me to make him a dozen more. The handle is Camphor from Bruce119 that he was selling a while back and has been sitting in my shop getting used slowly. I liked the wood so much when he had it that I bought 2 big boxes and that is great since my buddy wants them all from this wood. The wood has so much going on in it that I couldn't capture it all in the picture, but caught a lot of it. The handle was finished in Poly.


----------



## bgibb42 (Mar 5, 2010)

That's a pretty piece of wood!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 5, 2010)

Damn .. none of my camphor looks like that!  even the camphor burl..


----------



## theHullTurn (Mar 5, 2010)

That looks great! well done


----------



## arjudy (Mar 8, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## KenBrasier (Mar 9, 2010)

Beautiful screwdriver, but too damn pretty to screw with.


----------



## johncrane (Mar 9, 2010)

Very nice work Neil :biggrin:


----------



## cnirenberg (Mar 9, 2010)

Neil,
Fantastic job on the screwdriver.  That Camphor is awesome!!


----------



## Bree (Mar 9, 2010)

Terrific wood and great turning!


----------



## mywoodshopca (Mar 9, 2010)

Very nice!!


----------



## Pioneerpens (Mar 9, 2010)

sweet!


----------



## sol92258 (Mar 9, 2010)

now I must acquire some camphor wood!


----------



## n5zkz (Mar 16, 2010)

that's too pretty to use, if it were in my tool bag you wouldn't be able to tell what it was made of! (I'm an industrial grease monkey)

Arvin aka n5zkz


----------

